# Value on Children's shoes anywhere



## dodo (21 Aug 2009)

Looking for any good deals on children's shoes in Dublin before school starts.


----------



## foxylady (25 Aug 2009)

Have you tried Dunnes?


----------



## suzie (25 Aug 2009)

Heard, that clarks in the kildare village provides good value..

S.


----------



## fobs (25 Aug 2009)

suzie said:


> Heard, that clarks in the kildare village provides good value..
> 
> S.


 
CAn second that. got 2 pairs of kids shoes/runners for €56 for the 2.
also had some for €15 euro but didn't have my kids suzes but could be lucky. Had a good enough selection. Really busy there last Wednesday.


----------



## sam h (25 Aug 2009)

There is a shop in Tyrellstown call Little Piggies.  They had a sale a few weeks ago (not sure if it's still running).  Picked up some Geox for half price.  

The had some lovely girls shoes - not in my size though!!


----------

